# What is your T1D run routine?



## Martin55 (Apr 23, 2021)

Morning !

I was wondering what people's run routines were? 

I went on my first post-diagnosis run today (feels so so good to get back out there , so a big win for me!) - in trial and error stage naturally, so woke up with BG 6.2, had 20g of carbs (probably excessive) to knock it up a bit and went out for 30 min run. Reading was 12.4 when I got back, oops 

Next time I think I'll try it out post-breakfast, as at least then I'll have some fast acting insulin in me, going to keep playing around so that I can bring sport and exercise back into my life!


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t run I swim so can’t offer any run advise others than experimenting seems to be key


----------



## helli (Apr 23, 2021)

I am not much of a runner but do exercise. Cycling is my current thing.
I find the best time is in the morning before breakfast.
Typically, my blood sugars fall when in the bike which counteracts my “foot on the floor” ( foot on the pedal) morning rise and keeps my blood sugars stable.
Failing that, a good supply of hypo treatments to hand and sometime, diluted juice in my water bottle.

My biggest problem is insulin on board so I try to avoid exercise less than 4 hours after eating.

However, different exercise has different effects.
For example
- a usual bike workout will push my blood sugars down
- cycling uphill against the wind on a rainy day will push my,blood sugars up
- a social trundle along the tow path whilst chatting with friends will have no impact.


As you say, there is a lot of trial and error involve. Keeping a note of things like how long you were running, what type of run, time of day, time of last bolus, time of last carbs, weather, general feeling (are you stressed, jubilant, relaxed, ...?) and impact on blood sugars will help build up a picture.
Unfortunately, things are not consistent and things may change over time as you get less stressed about diabetes and fitter with your running.

But above all, enjoy your run.


----------



## Peely66 (Apr 24, 2021)

I watched an excellent tutorial on exercise from the Diabetes Technology Network about how different types and intensities of exercise affect BS. I've had diabetes for 30 years and didn't know this stuff.  HIIT/weights etc raises sugars (which would explain why uphill cycling has the effect you describe @helli due to its intensity) whilst steady jogging/cycling lowers sugars. Link below if it's of any help.

https://abcd.care/resource/exercise-strategies


I did the London to Brighton bike ride about 20 years ago and didn't adjust my basal (I had no idea about changing basal) I must have eaten about 10 000 calories that day and had to stop every couple of hours to eat. Took bloody ages!!


----------



## Peely66 (Apr 24, 2021)

Plus there is this webinar taking place next week 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...al-q-a-panel-session-thursday-29-april.92521/


----------



## pm133 (Apr 24, 2021)

helli said:


> My biggest problem is insulin on board so I try to avoid exercise less than 4 hours after eating.



Ah! That might explain what happened to me yesterday then.
I have started going out for walks in nearby villages to get me back into action again but I hit a 4.3 on the way back, took 5 glucose tablets to make sure I could still drive home and by the time I'd driven home was over 10.0. I suspect that if I hadn't taken glucose, my levels would have stabilised on their own because I never get that sort of swing on 5 tablets.

I went for the walk only an hour or so after eating and injecting bolus so maybe I'll try it before I eat today and see if that helps.

Thanks for this tip. I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 25, 2021)

I used to reduce my pre-run or pre-gym’s bolus by about 20%, then  take carbs with me but not actually have any for a short while. Then continue to feed them in during and at the end of the session.

I don’t think that would work well for me at the moment. My sensitivity to IOB and even very mild activity has gone nuts over the past few years. I think I’d have to run before breakfast!


----------



## Jennyninja (Apr 30, 2021)

Ditto Martin.  1st post diagnosis run today. Day 3 of insulin.  I went 1.5 hrs after breakfast.  Breakfast was 45g of carbs but I took 3 units of Novorapid. Fairly gentle 3 miles. BG afterwards was 5.2.  By lunchtime I was ravenous and.i thought maybe bordering on a hypo although BG was 5.9.  I have no idea how it went up these few notches with no food or why I felt hypo-ish on 5.9 but I was pretty pleased that nothing extreme happened.  Will try different distances and intensity next.  All feels trial and error at this early stage.  Good luck with your journey.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi @Jennyninja .  Great that you are already confident enough to exercise And it sounds as if it went well.

One  reason you might feel hypo when you are not, is that you are in the early days of T1.  Your body in the run up to diagnosis will have got used to higher glucose levels, and it is just complaining that you are now back in range.  Your body will learn this is now normal for you again and your hypo sympt will kick in at lower levels.  However whenever you ‘feel hypo’ still worth testing at any stage.  Just do a blood test before treating to confirm it.

Your glucose levels will go up and down throughout the day, with the glucose that your liver is dribbling out all the time just to keep the body going, so don’t be surprised by small changes. The bigger changes occur after a meal depending on the amount of carbs you eat.

As you do more exercise you have already realised that it is trial and improvement.  
Test and review. Repeat.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 30, 2021)

Another thought @Jennyninja and @Martin55 using a Libre sensor makes any form of exercise so much easier to manage, as it gives you a lot more information about your levels, including the direction in which it is travelling.  These are often available on the NHS now.  Worth asking.


----------

